# Picc Line Replacement



## emelda (Mar 31, 2009)

How would you code thes procedure.

Clinical Indication: Tip of picc line retracted and located at the confluence of brachiocephalic veins.

Finding; under sterile precaution a guidewire was introduced into the catheter and catheter tip was repositioned such that the tip of the catheter was located at the cavoatrial junction. The final position of the catheter was confirmed by overhead portable radiography.

Thank you for your help.

















1


----------



## ASH527 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Pic line*

I would use procedure 36410 and diagnosis V58.81  
Hope this helps


----------



## emelda (Apr 1, 2009)

*picc line*

Thank you much...


----------



## prabha (Apr 2, 2009)

I think 36597 would be an appropriate code.


----------



## jtuominen (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with the 36597 the dictation example reads this was just a repositioning and not a replacement.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 6, 2009)

I also agree with 36597, repositioning, not replacement.


----------

